# Apprenez moi à flooder utile...



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Voilà,

J'aimerais savoir comment m'incruster dans vos conversation... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Voilà,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir comment m'incruster dans vos conversation... :rateau:



ça c'est du fil pour le Global.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

mince , on avait dit utile, tu entends quoi par utile....? 

au fait,


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Ba quand on s'amène dans une conversation, de la faire déraper quoi, et de partir en discussion complètement dérapée comme vous le faites très souvent quoi !!!

Le problème est que je ne comprend pas vos discussions :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

Tu comprendras quand t'auras ton brevet, en attendant va réviser :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Ba quand on s'amène dans une conversation, de la faire déraper quoi, et de partir en discussion complètement dérapée comme vous le faites très souvent quoi !!!
> 
> Le problème est que je ne comprend pas vos discussions :rateau:



c'est ici que l'art atteint ses sommets: il n' a rien à comprendre  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

bon, du flood utile (enfin, plutot technique celui-la...).....du genre:

-faut soigner ton orthographe...
-mais tu peux nous donner de plus amples explications...
-quel navigateur tu utilises (celui là, je l'adore....)
-tu as les bon codecs...? (pour la video dans 80% des cas en plus c'est la bonne reponse.... )
-tu manques de ponctuation....(c'est la premiere phrase a laquelle j'ai eu droit en arrivant ici....)

(...)


enfin, il y en a plein.....

comme donné des liens vers d'autres fils ....ça prend 10sc et hop....


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici que l'art atteint ses sommets: il n' a rien à comprendre  :rateau:


 Rien à comprendre, beaucoup à boire, tel est la devise de Lemmy  (vénérable sage.... :mouais: :rateau: )


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

J'adore ca, c'est déjà pas mal !
je vais faire un tour dans les forums techniques...
Je vais avoir un bann je le sens.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ca, c'est déjà pas mal !
> je vais faire un tour dans les forums techniques...
> Je vais avoir un bann je le sens.


 En plus t'as du bol, maintenant que Sa Splendide Majesté est super modo, tu a droit a un ban longue durée (genre 77 ans) dans tons les forums


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire un tour dans les forums techniques...
> Je vais avoir un bann je le sens.


oui la c'est sûr   et si tu parlait de ta passion pour les cheveaux par exemple


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ca, c'est déjà pas mal !
> je vais faire un tour dans les forums techniques...
> Je vais avoir un bann je le sens.



toujours subtile, vas y par petit touche....un peu par ci, un peu par là....mais pas tout d'un coup chez Naas, tu vas le rendre fou.....en plus aujourd'hui , il a l'air en forme....  

et n'exagere pas, pour un debut 7/8 post c'est un max....ne t'enflamme pas...


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

[note] bannir stook à la première petite occasion [/note]


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Considerons donc que j'ai assez flooder pour l'instant...
Je vais poster maintenant.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> [note] bannir stook à la première petite occasion [/note]



@Avrilsept....;regarde un peu, ça c'est du flood de modo, c'est classe quand meme, hein...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Considerons donc que j'ai assez flooder pour l'instant...
> Je vais poster maintenant.



mais tu vois, vise plutot le genre de fil que tu avais choisi, tu risques pas grand chose dans ceux-la....
c'est un peu comme le tiens, enfin, ici.....c'est du pain béni.....
tu floodes et en plus c'est technique....fabuleux....


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

j'arriverai peut-être à 500 posts avant la fin du week end...


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

tiens si on commençait par la traduction du mot flood ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tiens si on commençait par la traduction du mot flood ?



ça deviens culturel....:

flood= afflux, avalanche, baigner, crue, déferlement, déluge, flot, flux, inondation, inonder, marée, submerger....

et oui, j'ai un entrainement avec le fil des polyglottes....


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

inondation :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

ok pour la traduction et suivant donnez moi deux chansons dont le titre est flood (a vos google  )


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ok pour la traduction et suivant donnez moi deux chansons dont le titre est flood (a vos google  )



http://www.bobdylan-fr.com/trad/downintheflood.html
-Down in the flood

http://www.songlyrics.com/song-lyrics/Vaughan_Stevie_Ray/Texas_Flood/Texas_Flood/78511.html
-Texas flood

Faut que je fasse attention, mon nombre de coud'boule va passer en dessous de mon npmbre de postes


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

bien bien il y a aussi genesis et som, mais on ne vas pas faire la fine bouche


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

ça va déraper vers l'incontinence je sens là 
EDIT: merde, je suis à la bourre sur les posts, bon ben tant pis; je flooderai quand meme  :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça va déraper vers l'incontinence je sens là


tiens pierrou le fo 

et au fait le quel cheval des trois ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> http://www.bobdylan-fr.com/trad/downintheflood.html
> -Down in the flood
> 
> http://www.songlyrics.com/song-lyrics/Vaughan_Stevie_Ray/Texas_Flood/Texas_Flood/78511.html
> ...



de Bob dylan et SRV, pas besoin de Google.....  

desole Avrilsept mais si tu deviens un flooder, il se peut meme que quelque fois ton nombre de coud'boule chute.......(  Finn..... )


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tiens pierrou le fo
> 
> et au fait le quel cheval des trois ?


Naas si tu veux te lancer dans les contrepeteries je suis ton homme, ou ton cheval, faut voir


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> de Bob dylan et SRV, pas besoin de Google.....
> 
> desole Avrilsept mais si tu deviens un flooder, il se peut meme que quelque fois ton nombre de coud'boule chute.......(  Finn..... )


 D'ailleurs ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas mis de coup de boule rouge, alors si quelqu'un en veut un... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Bon 14000 Dark :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas mis de coup de boule rouge, alors si quelqu'un en veut un... :love:



moi , j'en ai meme jamais mis, sauf une fois mais il etait deja banni....(enfin, c'etait une question de seconde....)
donc, je regale aussi .....mais , par contre, j'ai deja gouté et j'en veux pas, merci....


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)




----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon 14000 Dark :love:


 Bientôt deux fois plus de posts que moi, va falloir que je fasse un break dans mes études


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

Coucou , on m'a dit de venir là   
c'est quoi ici ?


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt deux fois plus de posts que moi, va falloir que je fasse un break dans mes études


 rien ne t'empèche de continuer dans une autre voie


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

C'est marrant, quand tu me propose une thèse pareille ça me donne tout de suite envie de rester à l'INSA


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou , on m'a dit de venir là
> c'est quoi ici ?



un camp d'entrainement pour nioube-flooder......


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, quand tu me propose une thèse pareille ça me donne tout de suite envie de rester à l'INSA


'tain pourtant ça a l'air super .....super.... je trouve pas les mots


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

moi jsuis pas une floudeuse


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

14006: respect DT 

Dans un autre style: 2499. Pas vraiment le rouge qui m'intéresse auourd'hui donc  même un newbie peut tout faire basculer   

Maiwen: ici c'est rien, que des bêtises... mais tu peux papilloner ici sans problème. Lis le titre et les posts, ça explique tout


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi jsuis pas une floudeuse




la preuve que si !


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

j'étais sure qu'on me répondrait ça


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Dans un autre style: 2499. Pas vraiment le rouge qui m'intéresse auourd'hui donc  même un newbie peut tout faire basculer



Ayé...  2501

Et même pas mal !


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'étais sure qu'on me répondrait ça




la perche était trop belle...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi jsuis pas une floudeuse



ha......  
tant pis......


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

Tain, on se barre 1/2h pour bouffer, ça y est, c'est la merde , vais mettre des coups de saton dans le tas moi :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

A yé, j'ai finis de manger !


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Au fait, la solution de l'exercice 41 sur les système d'équations
C'est x=5 et y=3

C'est dingue qu'on obtienne des nombres aussi ronds, après avoir des calculs intermédiaires complètemement dans la 4ème dimenseion.

Et en plus si on vérifie ca tombe juste.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> A yé, j'ai finis de manger !



ben, moi j'y vais.....


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

aaah SILENCE, je sors d'un devoir de maths de 3h et je peux plus voir un x, ni un ex ni un ln(x) alors siouplait.....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Il n'y a pas de flood "utile" : le flood est l'expression la plus basse du dés½uvrement.


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

Hébé dis donc, qu'est ce qu'il y a comme désoeuvrés chez les mac users


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hébé dis donc, qu'est ce qu'il y a comme désoeuvrés chez les mac users



Vas faire un tour ailleurs : tu verras que c'est pareil. Ce n'est pas une question de plateforme, ni même de centre d'intérêt.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> la perche était trop belle...


tu l'appelles "perche" toi ?


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

C'est trés instructif


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est trés instructif



toi, tu apprends vite.....


----------



## Mac et Kette (9 Avril 2005)

Naas a dit:
			
		

> 'tain pourtant ça a l'air super .....super.... je trouve pas les mots ...



pareil.....:mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu apprends vite.....



Ben... en fait il n'y a rien à apprendre


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu apprends vite.....


Merci 

Et hop deux-cent posts 

J'avais pas dit que je ferais un tit quelque chose?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

ben, non......
c'est toute la difficulté....


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Mon objectif....


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

est d'atteindre...


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

les 300 posts afin la fin de ce week end


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

500 c'était un peu surréaliste


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

oui, 300 ce serait bien....tres bien mais vas-y subtilement......


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> 500 c'était un peu surréaliste


un filet de cheval au bleu, tu y poses du roquefort dessus à laisser fondre et tu le sers avec des courgettes sautées à l'ail et des pates mais au blé dur.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un filet de cheval au bleu, tu y poses du roquefort dessus à laisser fondre et tu le sers avec des courgettes sautées à l'ail et des pates mais au blé dur.



je prefererai juste tourne retourne sur le grill.....avec une fine sauce au poivre......et des gnocchi....
hummmm.......hum......


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

STOP!!! Ca fait plus de 24h que j'ai rien mangé  Vous me mettez l'eau à la bouche :hein:


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

Enfin le vin plutôt


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un filet de cheval au bleu, tu y poses du roquefort dessus à laisser fondre et tu le sers avec des courgettes sautées à l'ail et des pates mais au blé dur.


 du cheval, du fromage, encore du fromage, des courgettes, de l'ail, des pates... y a pas à dire, les suisses ont une grande tradition culinaire derrière eux


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> STOP!!! Ca fait plus de 24h que j'ai rien mangé  Vous me mettez l'eau à la bouche :hein:



ben, qu'es-ce que tu attends......


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> du cheval, du fromage, encore du fromage, des courgettes, de l'ail, des pates... y a pas à dire, les suisses ont une grande tradition culinaire derrière eux



Ah ben vi ... Pis manger du cheval ... du chien et du chat aussi ?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> du cheval, du fromage, encore du fromage, des courgettes, de l'ail, des pates... y a pas à dire, les suisses ont une grande tradition culinaire derrière eux


goute et tu trouveras ton école fade


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben vi ... Pis manger du cheval ... du chien et du chat aussi ?  :mouais:



j'ai jamais gouté le chat.....


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Moi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, 300 ce serait bien....tres bien mais vas-y subtilement......


 :sleep:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

C'est quoi subtilement ???? :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais gouté le chat.....


le chat c'est tous des ...


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

Ils ne méritent que des...


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, qu'es-ce que tu attends......


Ca y est  

Le ventre est plein


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, quand tu me propose une thèse pareille ça me donne tout de suite envie de rester à l'INSA


Ils t'ont gardé ? 



À+


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais gouté le chat.....



T'as jamais mangé dans un resto chinois ?


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais mangé dans un resto chinois ?


Faut pas tout mélanger, ils servent parfois du chien


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ils t'ont gardé ?
> 
> 
> 
> À+


 Pour le moment oui, à moins de vraiment pas venir en cours et avoir des résultats complètement à chier ils te gardent jusqu'à la fin de l'année. Après... on verra. :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

pu.... Dire que j'ai raté ce fil pendant toute l'après-midi ! Qui ne m'a pas prévénu ? !
Va falloir rattraper le retard du coup...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

là, je viens pour des cours de rattrapage  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Voilà,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir comment m'incruster dans vos conversation... :rateau:







 mon p'tit avril  :love: 

c'est bien facile   

- si c'est un post de  Elene, tu mets en ligne une jolie photos d'une fleurs 
- si c'et lumai , tu lui propose un chapeau :love:
- si sm, une belle blonde 
- si roberto , monica bellucci 
- si doc evil , un long post sans smylei , sans paragraphe et surtout pas des fautes d'ortho 
- si global, encore une blonde mais cette fois une biere :love:
- si sonny , une provoc pour un tombé de futal 

et si , si , si


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

*Observe et note


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Pour compléter ma précédente réponse, il n'y a pas de flood "utile" parce qu'il ne peut pas y en avoir : le flood se caractérise au sein d'un sujet par une suite rapide de messages insignifiants (au sens propre comme au figuré) sans véritable rapport les uns avec les autres. On peut légitimement le considérer comme une nuisance puisqu'il embarrasse le serveur des forums en contribuant à enfler démesurément des sujets à l'intérêt discutable, mais aussi parce qu'il ne constitue pas même une forme de conversation (les floodeurs ne prêtant que peu ou pas d'attention aux propos postés précédemment) -- ce qui dénote un mépris profond à l'égard de tout ce qui n'est pas eux --, et parce qu'il survient au hasard de n'importe quel sujet, en dénaturant le sens et appauvrissant le niveau de toute discussion.
On peut s'interroger sur les causes de ce comportement compulsif. En ce qui me concerne, je pense que le flood est, à l'instar du _zapping_, la manifestation d'un ennui profond (y compris l'ennui de soi), d'une incapacité à se concentrer sur un sujet donné, et parfois même d'une volonté plus ou moins consciente d'affirmer son existence par l'envoi répété de messages-empreintes dont le sens, au final, a moins d'importance que le seul fait de les poster. En tant que tel, le flood marque chez celui qui le pratique la présence d'un mal-être et d'un repli sur soi qui l'empêche de communiquer, c'est-à-dire de participer à la communion des consciences au moyen du langage. Le floodeur manque de confiance en lui-même et il manque d'amour, d'où son besoin désespéré d'éveiller l'intérêt de ceux dont les regards croisent ses messages. Autant dire qu'il aurait bien besoin d'aller tirer un coup, mais ceci est une autre histoire.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je pense que le flood est, à l'instar du _zapping_, la manifestation d'un ennui profond (y compris l'ennui de soi), d'une incapacité à se concentrer sur un sujet donné,



moi je dois m'ennuyer très vite, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à finir de lire ton post ... d'ailleurs je crois que je  ne l'ai pas fini  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je dois m'ennuyer très vite, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à finir de lire ton post ... d'ailleurs je crois que je  ne l'ai pas fini  :rose:



Ce n'est pas grave : tu n'aurais probablement pas tout compris.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Avril 2005)

Ach so... Merci pours ces informations très intéressantes, DocEvil :sleep: (oups désolé). Bon, moi aussi faut que je m'y mette, sinon, jamais je n'atteindrai le grade de vénérable sage et le statut de SuperStar. La société est décidément mal faite : ce sont les personnes les plus nuisibles qui obtiennent ces décorations ! Un modeste posteur utile et sérieux comme moi doit toujours attendre seul sur la banquette ! Bouhouhouh ! boulez-moi, boulez-moi, boulez-moi (en vert hein ) !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2005)

Note que l'attitude du floodeur peut aussi exister dans une décharge massive et subite mais non précoce, je n'irai pas jusque-là, de mots visant à former un post à la longueur interminable. Il est le résultat de la décharge d'une tension trop longtemps retenue visant à apaiser l'organisme de celui qui le poste. Cet exercice lui permet d'accéder à un équilibre précaire puisque, peu à peu, l'organisme se rechargeant la nécessité fera bientôt loi à nouveau.


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les personnes les plus nuisibles qui obtiennent ces décorations !


Magnus, prie pour qu'aucun modo ne lise ce post. On en a banni pour moins que ça.   

À+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note que l'attitude du floodeur peut aussi exister dans une décharge massive et subite mais non précoce, je n'irai pas jusque-là, de mots visant à former un post à la longueur interminable.



Tiens donc... D'interminables messages exempts de toute signification ? J'aimerais assez lire l'un d'eux pour me faire une idée.


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Ca y'es je rentre de la musique,

Et pour toi Robertav ? on doit poster quoi ?


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On peut légitimement le considérer comme une nuisance puisqu'il embarrasse le serveur des forums en contribuant à enfler démesurément des sujets


J'ai du mal à te suivre. J'aurais aisément dit que tu écris des pages et des pages alors que ça ne me serait pas venu à l'idée en parlant de Global. Si on mesure au nombre d'octets, je me demande lequel charge le plus le serveur. :rateau:  

À+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal à te suivre. J'aurais aisément dit que tu écris des pages et des pages alors que ça ne me serait pas venu à l'idée en parlant de Global. Si on mesure au nombre d'octets, je me demande lequel charge le plus le serveur. :rateau:



C'est un point de vue indéfendable et de mauvaise foi : je n'écris plus "des pages" depuis belle lurette, et je ne suis certainement pas "coupable" des TGV et autre "En ce moment"...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Magnus, prie pour qu'aucun modo ne lise ce post. On en a banni pour moins que ça.
> 
> À+


 Eh oh, c'est vrai quoi ! C'est la déduction du raisonnement de DocEvil (les floodeurs sont nuisibles) et du mien (les floodeurs ont plein de points discos) -> les gens nuisibles ont plein de points discos  !

Merci à ceux qui m'ont boulé d'ailleurs (DocEvil, j'avais dit en vert :rateau: ) !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note que l'attitude du floodeur peut aussi exister dans une décharge massive et subite mais non précoce, je n'irai pas jusque-là, de mots visant à former un post à la longueur interminable. Il est le résultat de la décharge d'une tension trop longtemps retenue visant à apaiser l'organisme de celui qui le poste. Cet exercice lui permet d'accéder à un équilibre précaire puisque, peu à peu, l'organisme se rechargeant la nécessité fera bientôt loi à nouveau.


quel foutage de gueule, j'y crois pas.


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Magnus, prie pour qu'aucun modo ne lise ce post. On en a banni pour moins que ça.
> 
> À+


Tiens, c'est quoi ce petit 

 à côté du post de magnus ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

c'est peut-etre le mot "nuisible" qui porte à confusion, il se trouve que ces "nuisibles" sont aussi les "porteurs" du forum (à mon sens) et sont en dehors du côté floodeurs ceux qui répondent à pas mal de questions (je ne dis pas qu'il n'y à qu'eux qui le font   )


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel foutage de gueule, j'y crois pas.


 Fais pas comme si t'avais lu le message


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Avril 2005)

Ne touche surtout pas ! Ça met le feu aux serveurs de MacGé   !
Par contre, y a le même symbole à côté de DocEvil, et si tu le cliques, tu peux augmenter ta popularité   ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

et j'édite 16 fois mes posts tellement je ne les supportent pas, de peur que mes idoles les trouvent mauvais.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas comme si t'avais lu le message


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Merci à ceux qui m'ont boulé d'ailleurs (DocEvil, j'avais dit en vert :rateau: ) !



Je ne suis pas seulement un emmerdeur : je suis un emmerdeur daltonien !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> C'est la déduction du raisonnement de DocEvil (les floodeurs sont nuisibles)



Je n'ai jamais rien dit de tel. J'ai dit que le flood est nuisible, ce n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Avril 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> boulez-moi, boulez-moi, boulez-moi (en vert hein ) !!



Refrain : 
"Bouleez moi bouuleez moi, boulez moiiiiiaaaa" (bis)
http://www.pudding-prod.com/page/1eralbum/mangez-moi.htm

Ben moi, j'aurais plutôt pensé à :

"Bouleez, bouhoulez
boulez, boulez, moiahaahaa
Boulez, boulez, bouhoulez
Dieu vous le rendra "

*Musique maestro !*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les "porteurs" du forum (à mon sens)



"Les porteurs du forums" sont ceux qui donnent des réponses (aimables si possible) dans les sections techniques. Les forums pourraient très bien vivre sans le bar.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

je comprends pas trop  :rose: 


ici on apprends a floofer* ou a se tirer dans les pattes?   








* efcuse moi, un chefeu sur la langue !!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les forums pourraient très bien vivre sans le bar.


voyez, doc quand il ne post qu'une ligne est pas si con.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas comme si t'avais lu le message



Tu crois ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais rien dit de tel. J'ai dit que le flood est nuisible, ce n'est pas la même chose.





			
				la charte a dit:
			
		

> Veuillez aussi noter que toute publicité, lettre en chaîne, schéma commercial pyramidal, spam, flood, ou encore toute sollicitation, sont inappropriées sur nos forums.






			
				AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Voilà,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir comment m'incruster dans vos conversation..


... donc AvrilSept, tu veux apprendre à flooder utile ?
Sache alors que le flood c'est mal.

Flooder utile, c'est ne pas flooder alors


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas trop  :rose:
> 
> 
> ici on apprends a floofer* ou a se tirer dans les pattes?
> ...


à 28 messages par jours tu n'as rien à apprendre


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Les porteurs du forums" sont ceux qui donnent des réponses (aimables si possible) dans les sections techniques. Les forums pourraient très bien vivre sans le bar.


 Un peu moins bien quand-même. Je pense que ce qui fait la bonne ambiance de ce forum c'est qu'on y est pas trop strict et qui si un sujet dérape il est déplacé au bar plutôt que d'être fermé. Sans le Bar (et la MGZ  ) je ne donnerai plus de réponses dans les forums techniques (tout simplement parce que ça fini par être soûlant, tandis que là je passe de temps en temps pour lire les posts bien marrants de certains et du coup des fois je passe dans les forums techniques).


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Et pour toi Robertav ? on doit poster quoi ?



juste un "ça va ?"......


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ?


au moins il est drôle et n'édite pas.

tiens j'édite pour voir comment ça fait  

et hop une couche pour éditer sans tout changer  

quoi ? y a des gens qui postent et se torturent pour modifier des dizaines de minutes après ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> au moins il est drôle et n'édite pas.
> 
> tiens j'édite pour voir comment ça fait
> 
> et hop une couche pour éditer sans tout changer



Ce faisant tu es plus drôle    

Ce que j'en prends des "démerdées" là dessus   

Celui-ci est pour Lemmy


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Personnellement moi j'irais plus sur macG si il y aurait plus le Bar, ailleurs j'ai plus rien à poster, j'ai pas encore mon mac mais ca va venir.
C'est varimant là qu'on sens qu'on est dans un groupe formidable.
Sans aucun dérapage ou autre discussions (intempestive), on se répondrait à nos questions, et voilà...
On ne saurait pas que sonny et méchant, que sm aime les blondes...


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

moi s'il y' *avait* pas le bar je pense que je viendrai aussi   
et je suis (presque) sure que Sonny *est* pas si méchant que ça  

(désolée pas pu m'en empêcher )

  :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

oui mais un méchant sous word :bebe:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (d*é*s*o*l*ée* *je n'ai *pas pu m'en empêcher )
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Ca me ferait marrer qu'un jour il envoie un de ses posts par courrier, ca ferait drôle à celui qui le recevrais..


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

>



oui j'ai honte  :rose:  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'en prends des "démerdées" là dessus


je reconnais les adeptes du coup


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

eh avrilSept, tu fais quoi comme musique ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? y a des gens qui postent et se torturent pour modifier des dizaines de minutes après ???




hai hia hai  :rose:  :rose: 

moi j'edite souvent, tres souvent   

je sais pas pourquoi, je lit avant d'envoyer et tout et ok
je poste, je me relit et la ........zuttttttt pleins de fautes !!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Je fais de la guitare classique dans un orchestre classique de mandolines... Heureusemenbt qu'on est pas  mal de jeunes au milieu des moins jeunes (  )sinon ca serait terriblement ennuyant.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hai hia hai  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> moi j'edite souvent, tres souvent



oui, moi aussi, mais souvent pour etre plus rapide et eviter le grillage......


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

ah... Et c'est bien l'orchestre de mandoline ?


----------



## joanes (9 Avril 2005)

(mode en passant tient le flood, j'y avais pas pensé/on) pom, pom, pom, pom (mode tient oui en fait c'est pas mal/off)


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je fais de la guitare classique dans un orchestre classique de mandolines... Heureusemenbt qu'on est pas  mal de jeunes au milieu des moins jeunes (  )sinon ca serait terriblement ennuyant.



bah, au moins tu fais travailler tes doigts....comme ca quand dans quelques années tu decouvriras les fetes trop arrosées , les filles faciles et la drogue, tu passeras à la guitare electrique pour jouer de Rock.......et tu auras deja un bon niveau.....d'ou plus de filles......


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Vous voyez bien qu'il n'y a pas à s'en faire... Mon petit message sera vite oublié, noyé dans le flots discontinu des propos fades. Écoutez le Bar : c'est la mer qui roule.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> (mode en passant tient le flood, j'y avais pas pensé/on) pom, pom, pom, pom (mode tient oui en fait c'est pas mal/off)



 Joanes......on te voit pas souvent par ici......


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les filles faciles et la drogue, tu passeras à la guitare electrique pour jouer de Rock.......et tu auras deja un bon niveau.....d'ou plus de filles......



ya les filles pas faciles aussi


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

J'ai déjà pris une électrique dans les main, c'est déroutant.
Plus de mesure ni de nuances...
Tu joue au feeling, destabilisant pour un musicien classque...

Oui, je trouve que c'est très bien l'orchestre de mandolines, j'ai souvent envie de m'arrêter mais bon, si tout le monde faisait comme moi. MAis y a pas toujours des bons moments, mais j'aime bien.


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

nan faut pas t'arrêter, moi aussi j'ai eu des moments durs, et aujourd'hui, je suis content d'avoir continué


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

et Merd*, vous avez decidé de me griller ce soir.....  

bon, tout pareil que dessus.......Rock'n'Roll....


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> nan faut pas t'arrêter, moi aussi j'ai eu des moments durs, et aujourd'hui, je suis content d'avoir continué



Hein ? si je peux me permettre t'es qui ??? tu fais partie de l'ochestre ou c'est juste une chose dite comme ca ???


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

Ouais tu peux te permettre, je t'en prie... Je parlais de la musique en général, faut pas arreter... Enfin j'ai dit ca rapidement, c'est peut-etre pas le problème..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

taratata , dans un mois pile poil je vais faire une grosse c....

je vais inscrire fiston au conservatoire !!!!      

vous comprenez pourquoi on veut acheter une maison avec triple isolation phonique


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

et tu vas l'inscrire dans la classe de quoi le fiston ? Trompette ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

'Tian mais c'est pas vrai......       

bon, re-tout pareil que dssus...


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

El-Chico, sérieux est-ce que tu fais partie de l'orchestre ?
T'es qui ????
Parceque c'est vraiment la phrqse type qu'on entends chaque fosi que j'y vais...


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

non, je ne suis pas de l'orchestre, je doute qu'on se connaisse. Mis a part des devoirs sur l'importance d'internet, je ne connais pas grand chose de toi, et maintenant le fait que tu fasse de la musique...
Je fais aussi partie d'un orchestre, mais surement pas le tien. Je ne joue pas de mandoline moi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> El-Chico, sérieux est-ce que tu fais partie de l'orchestre ?
> T'es qui ????
> Parceque c'est vraiment la phrqse type qu'on entends chaque fosi que j'y vais...



Mais tout le monde te dira ca Avril.......tout le monde......  
et dans quelques années quand tu auras acheté ton premier album des clash et ta Strat, tu nous diras merci.......


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et tu vas l'inscrire dans la classe de quoi le fiston ? Trompette ?



si j'ai bien compris.......

pendant 2 ans il fera de l'initialisation des divers instruments ,
a bout de ce 2 ans un conseil general de prof verra en quoi fiston sera le plus apte

si on est d'accord (le fiston et nous) donc il apprendra sur l'instument sur lequel il est "doué" , si on veut pas et bien, il ne pourra pas continuer mais il pourra aller dans une ecole de musique privé et tenter par la suite de y rentrer en candidat libre

moi perso j'aimerai bien qu'il fasse du piano, mon homme ( ancien batteur ) a la percussion

on verra , l'important est qu'il accroche et puis un istrument , du moment qu'il est bien joué , tous sont bien


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

J'trouve ça super bien   
moi j'aimerai bien savoir jouer d'un instrument .. j'ai bien fait 3 ou 6 mois de piano mais bon ...  :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

et toi (robertav) tu joue pas ?


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien compris.......
> 
> pendant 2 ans il fera de l'initialisation des divers instruments ,
> a bout de ce 2 ans un conseil general de prof verra en quoi fiston sera le plus apte
> ...


 Je te conseille le sax : on peut y mettre une sourdine  :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout le monde te dira ca Avril.......tout le monde......
> et dans quelques années quand tu auras acheté ton premier album des clash et ta Strat, tu nous diras merci.......



Les clash ????
Pwwoaoaa :love:
J'adore ca !


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Les clash ????
> Pwwoaoaa :love:
> J'adore ca !


 Moi en général je dis "pwoa !" (peut aussi s'écrire "pouah !") pour les trucs que j'aime pas, genre les concombres. :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

il me semble que c'était plutot un "powaaa" exacerbé, et je suis d'accord


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien compris.......
> 
> pendant 2 ans il fera de l'initialisation des divers instruments ,
> a bout de ce 2 ans un conseil general de prof verra en quoi fiston sera le plus apte



de l'optimisation de compétence.....en musique......      
 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

brrr.....



ps: @Avril, continue comme ça, je sais que tu peux y arriver....Rock'n'roll.....
pps:Waow...presque 100 post rien qu'aujourd'hui.....mais que m'arrive-t-il....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et toi (robertav) tu joue pas ?




non....un jour je vous racontera comment ma mere m'as acheté un piano fait arriver d'angleterre , et persisté pendant 2 ans avec un prof de musique a la maison !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non....un jour je vous racontera comment ma mere m'as acheté un piano fait arriver d'angleterre , et persisté pendant 2 ans avec un prof de musique a la maison !!!



allez, vas-y.....te fait pas prier.....s'il te plait......
tous en coeur....Robertav.....Robertav......Robertav...


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

Robertav.....Robertav......Robertav...


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

Robertav...Robertav...Robertav   
(jamais deux sans trois)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

nan , pas ce soir , je suis pas en forme


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , pas ce soir , je suis pas en forme



:sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

oh beh zut...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

maintenant, on est tous decu.....fallait pas en parler, tu en as trop dis........  
fait nous plaisir, vas-y


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vas faire un tour ailleurs : tu verras que c'est pareil. Ce n'est pas une question de plateforme, ni même de centre d'intérêt.


C'était de l'humour cher ami :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Oui maintenant faut y aller !!

 Robertav Robertav Robertav !!!

Note : Le Powaaa pour les clash était positif, en effet j'ai découvert ca grâce à mon père...
Il avait commandé un album et il le mettait dans la voiture, moi j'étais rebelle et sans écouter : c'est nul.
Et j'ai prété l'oreille et j'ai remarqué que la composition était très riche et jai appis à adorer ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'était de l'humour cher ami :rose:



Si l'on en croit la rumeur publique, et particulièrement celle des bas-fonds, je n'en ai aucun.


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on en croit la rumeur publique, et particulièrement celle des bas-fonds, je n'en ai aucun.


 Moi je dirais plutôt que pas mal de personne ne réfléchissent pas assez pour le comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirais plutôt que pas mal de personne ne réfléchissent pas assez pour le comprendre



Vil flatteur !  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

Punissons ce hamster, sodomisons le ( avec du scotch autour, sinon il éclate ! ) 
Blague à part, le rongeur, j'adore ton image


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Punissons ce hamster, sodomisons le ( avec du scotch autour, sinon il éclate ! )
> Blague à part, le rongeur, j'adore ton image


 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Punissons ce hamster, sodomisons le ( avec du scotch autour )




:love:  tu sais toujours trouver les mots justes......


 :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

La poésie c'est un métier cher ami, maintenant donne moi ce pot de gros sel que tu caches derrière toi 



EDIT: Global Cut, qu'est ce qu'il y a ce WE à nantes? ( signature )


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La poésie c'est un métier cher ami, maintenant donne moi ce pot de gros sel que tu caches derrière toi






			
				Machine de M**** a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



haaa.....que c'est bon de voir qu'il y a encore des gens subtils et cultivés....
tiens, voila mon petit pot de sel......


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

j'ai envoyé une tournée aux hommes , la je dois avoir 10 minutes tranquille   


donc...


mamancherie un jour connais un marchand anglais de piano en vacance
et il deviens un ami de famille....


chaque fois qu'il faisait trasporter ses piano en italie
le copain  venait souvent  nous voir  chez nous a milan, mais il n'etait pas seul:
il venait avec le bigleux de son fils   

ce gamin autant il etait moche et avec un accent plus que terrible
autant etait un dieu sur les touches du piano ....

mamancherie ne tarde pas a avoir envie d'avoir une fifille un peu plus feminine
marre peut etre de la voir sur les circuits de motocros et de kart  :love: 

j'avais a l'epoque 12/13 .....

et le dramme commença .....

je rentre un aprem et je vois là , planté au milieu du salon mon prof de musique !!!     

tant bien que mal je m'assois a coté de ce mec tres desagreable
je fais semblant de l'ecouter mais riens se passe
je dis oui oui, je repete comme une dinde mais sa rentre d'un coté et sa sort immediatement de l'autre... :sleep:  :sleep: 

a bout de 6 mois le prof rend son tablier , il dit a ma mere que vraiment je ne serai jamais une pianiste, meme pas pour les reunions familiales  :rose:  :rose: 

moi j'etais aux anges , mes notes a l'ecole avaient sensiblement augmentée et j'etais debarassé de ces corvée pianotesque   


mais c'etait compter sans mamancherie  :mouais: 


elle m'as degoté encore 4/5 prof dans le 2 année suivantes environs
je les ai fait tous enfuire ....je pense que je leur ai laissé un souvenir indelebile !!! :love: 


entre les regards noirs, le traiter de "corbeau  du village" , le capots du piano qui tombait par "accident",
 le tabouret qui a laché d'un coup (merci frerot  :love: ) et je vous en passe , personne a su me resister    


aujourd'hui j'en rigole encore avec mon frere de cette epoque 
mamancherie elle est desolé de n'avoir pas reussi a trouve le bon prof (mais elle a jamais su la verité) mais.....

je le regrette , je sais meme pas lire une partition  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

On peut vivre sans savoir lire une partoche tu sais, si quand tu écoutes de la musqiue, ça te fait quelque chose, c'est le principal; de plus la plupart des clultures transmettent les musiques sans écrits


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le regrette , je sais meme pas lire une partition  :rose:



que c'est bô........:sick:
merci  :sick:


 :love:


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Avril 2005)

Oui belle histoire robertav ! mais pourquoi ce sadisme envers tes profs de piano ??


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

merci 
coup de boule la...  enfin dès que je peux (Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.)


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

J'ai loupé un épisode?


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

ben ca dépend...


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ben ca dépend...


Peux tu préciser?


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Profitez-en, ce fil ne passera pas la barre des 200 posts..


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Profitez-en, ce fil ne passera pas la barre des 200 posts..



Tiens, le contraire m'eut etonné.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

il aura quand meme tenu toute une journée, c'est un record pour un fil aussi ...... floodé....


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

Je suis content d'avoir participé à ce record qui, rappelons le, n'est pas encore terminé. 

Je voudrais donc remercier ma maman qui m'a achetée mon iMac, qui paye mon abonnement internet et sans qui rien n'aurait été possible. 

Ma famille en général pour l'amour qu'elle me porte depuis ma plus tendre enfance. Mes amis, pour le soutien psychologique qu'ils m'ont apportés durant cette épreuve. 

EDF pour l'électricité et Free pour la connexion qui a rarement failli malgré les rudes épreuves auquelle elle fut soumise. 

L'ensemble du corps enseignant qui, grâce aux polycopiés m'a permis de m'absenter de temps en temps.

Je tiens évidemment à remercier Apple pour la fiabilité du matériel, les administrateur du forum macgé, les modos de toute couleur qui nous ont permis d'aller si loin et mon coach

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais donc remercier ...:love:





tu n'as oublié personne   ????


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content d'avoir participé à ce record qui, rappelons le, n'est pas encore terminé.
> 
> Je voudrais donc remercier ma maman qui m'a achetée mon iMac, qui paye mon abonnement internet et sans qui rien n'aurait été possible.
> 
> ...



dommage qu'après un si bon début, la fin déçoive tellement  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as oublié personne   ????



moi


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

Allez, plus que 11 posts et on passe la barre des 200


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moi




et moi alors !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi alors !!!!!!!!




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

Et j'avais bien entendu garder le meilleur (aprés ma maman, la famille et les amis quand même) pour la fin, lemmy et robertav 

Contents?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Profitez-en, ce fil ne passera pas la barre des 200 posts..


en avril n'otes  pas un fil

ta gueule rebza


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et j'avais bien entendu garder le meilleur (aprés ma maman, la famille et les amis quand même) pour la fin, lemmy et robertav
> 
> Contents?



j'irai me coucher plus serein


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'irai me coucher plus serein


Tu m'en vois ravi 

J'ai droit à un tit ?


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en avril n'otes  pas un fil
> 
> ta gueule rebza



toi, tu veux ton ban gratos, hein !?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en avril n'otes  pas un fil
> 
> ta gueule rebza





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bourré


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

plus que 3 messages....?.....


----------

